# Swissvax your car - tour 2009



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Bowing to pressure from the all enquiries I'll relent and come out to play again this year...and I'm getting itchy feet and need to test the results of the recents months "mid-life" update work by doctors, surgeons and tooth doctors - ought to be good for another 20 years now 

Most will be familiar with the format; if your car is looking grubby, distressed and generally uncared for, it can be given a new lease of life for a modest outlay of cash, coffee and the ocassional bacon butty. Beer and curry is optional but I'll never refuse :wink:

What do you get? Can be tailored to suit individual needs, each car takes around 8-10 hours. I'll not go until we're both happy!

*Washed , clayed, Swissol Cleaner Fluid and a coat of Swissols finest wax to finish....Saphir or Best of Show depending on colour. 
*Wheels cleaned and tyres treated. 
*Glass clayed and polished
*Carpets and interior trim 
*Leather cleaned and conditioned with Liquid Leather - get that lovely leather smell back! 
*All the other bits 'n pieces as well...but not engine bay!

How much? 
Same price as last year, a "credit crunch" busting price of £200.00. Larger cars negotiable - RR's.Q7's etc are big chunks of metal! 
For non- forum members I start at £275.00 and there are those out there doing it for £350+ with a coat of Autoglym and a quick wipe with a £20 wax - so I'd suggest, modestly, it's good value.

£5.00 of that fee will be given to to the TFF is recognition of Jae allowing me to use the TTF as platform for my out of control hobby 

Paint correction - I cannot do the whole car ie inside and outside AND paint correction. To do it properly, that's to say NOT cheat and use products that disguise swirls, takes the full day. Every detailer I know charges at least an additional £30.00/hr on top of their price for this service. For the £200.00 I'm asking you can have one or the other. You can of course help - it's happened before and I'll make my products available for you to use on the leather, glass etc. Without exception those that have helped in the past have had the whole car treated, waxed and paint correction - even better value!

Weather dependant, I hope to be out and about in mid-March. I'll not be going further South than Lancs / Yorks until I'm in with a better chance of good weather which will probably be April/May. 
I'm a long way from home if the weather turns bad on me!

Last year was a little chaotic (due mostly to weather) and I didn't reach everyone. If you can be flexible with timings it would help enormously. It will help keep down the distance I'm travelling...there's nothing worse than zig-zagging all over the country and I can't hang around being unproductive.

Just need access to an outside water connection and power. Really not into treating cars on the roadside - gets a little dangerous! Shelter is good but not necessary. If I can get a quick shower at the end of the day that would be appreciated...sometimes I find myself having to travel 200 miles at the end of a long days hot and sweaty graft - it gets a little unpleasant  
Every 3 or 4 days I need to get my rags washed, both car cleaning and working clothes, a quick wash using your washing machine would be great too.

In past years many have put me up - gestures that have been truly generous. I'm not asking any of you to do this year, if you can, great (I'm house trained :wink: ) But I need somewhere to stay the night BEFORE I'm due to treat to your car, it would be a huge help if you can provide details of a cheap and B&B type place that's within reasonable travelling distance of your location. The emphasis is on cheap...one guy last year booked me into a £100.00 a night place...just as well pay you to let me do your car at those prices!

Finally, I nearly got myself stranded for a couple of days in Yorkshire last year - would've been worse if I'd travelled down the SE corner of the country where I should've been next. A couple of folk pulled out, wouldn't answer their phones and didn't let me or Lee know. That leaves me to either cough up for a couple days of food & accom or drag myself back home 270 miles to drive all the way back down again...I can't afford at these prices to do that. I understand that situations can change etc - but please, a phone call would at least allow me or Lee to re-work the schedule. Gripe over 

Previous tours:

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=105507 - 2008

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=81635 - 2007

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=56046 - 2006

Names and locations and we'll see what can be sorted out. 
I'll be speaking to Lee (Multiprocess) to see if he'll be my "mission control" again this year...he's invaluable for keeping me pointing in the right direction 

Wallsendmag - Newcastle
Ikon66 - Newcastle'ish
phodge x2 - High Wycombe
slineTT - High Wycombe
enzo200500 - Shoreham
cyberface - Sheffield
skiwhiz - Nr Newcastle
B16TTC - Reading/Basisingstoke
Leg - York (April?)
Quackingplums - Oxfordshire
stu_tt - West Midlands J2-3 M5
VSPURS - Tamworth
junkie - Rotheram
TTsline02 -Filey
mos - Manchester
saffy - Manchester
I_Love_My_TT - West Yorkshire
Resb - Yorkshire
Redscouse - Shropshire
VSPURS - Tamworth
R6B TT - Near Phodge, High Wycombe'ish
garvin - Cambridge x 3
Jus-TT - East Midlands
Gizmo750 - New Forest

Dave


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Nice and easy this year Dave , I work Monday to Friday for the next six months so as long as Newcastle aren't playing at home any weekend


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

school hols / weekends
or during the week when i'm at work - i'll trust you :roll: :wink:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Dave I am in for this year as well, as long as my wonderful last year hosts are willing to host the car again.You won't believe it but the clean smell you left inside, is still there, 6 months later. 

Elias


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Nice and easy this year Dave , I work Monday to Friday for the next six months so as long as Newcastle aren't playing at home any weekend


So Andy, you're saying w/e's only?! Get a bus :wink: 



Ikon66 said:


> school hols / weekends
> or during the week when i'm at work - i'll trust you :roll: :wink:


Do you know how to catch a bus Paul? :wink: 



slineTT said:


> Dave I am in for this year as well, as long as my wonderful last year hosts are willing to host the car again.


Speak to Penny nicely Elias :wink: I'm sure something can be sorted out!

Look forward to seeing you all soon 

Dave


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

As ever Dave B+B+C (bed +beer+curry that is :wink: ) any time you need it


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> As ever Dave B+B+C (bed +beer+curry that is :wink: ) any time you need it


I think we should have a TTOC NE curry night :wink:
Oh did I say I'm working in York long enough by train without another bus ride tagged on :wink:


----------



## enzo200500 (Nov 8, 2008)

Dave, if you can get down to Shoreham (near Brighton), I can provide Food, Bedroom and a massive underground car park with all the bits needed.

You might even be able to use this as a 'base' for a couple of days if you get enough interest with other cars?

Steve.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Yes please!!

TT and Evo, please. Dave - you're welcome to stay with us while you're in the area, as always.

Elias - you're welcome to bring your TT round to us for Dave to do.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

@Yellow Andy...generous as ever, I will take you up on your offer and give you a call closer to the time. Thanks 

@ Black and White Andy :wink: ...Curry night? That'll work for me 

@enzo200500 - Steve, nice offer and gratefully accepted, thanks  I think there maybe one more on your doorstep who'll be interested; so, underground shelter will be perfect for the ineviatble wet day :wink:

@phodge - Penny and Dave, will be good to see you both again - another curry night too?! :wink: Thanks for the offer of a stopover - yes please  Elias will be happy too!

Dave


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Curry night is no problem - as long as you're not sick of it by the time you get down here!

:lol:


----------



## cyberface (Apr 1, 2007)

sign me up mate, hopefully well have more luck that last year!!

(sheffield)


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Any chance you would head across to Ireland to do my TT?


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

missed out last year so another definate in the North East, weekdays not a problem so long as i have a couple of weeks notice I just take the day off or a weekend what ever suits. 1 x TT QS
close to Newcastle too

Hope you make it this year the car needs a good work over to make it look nearly as good as yellow's on the outside


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Dave,

Do you have any before and after pics you can post up? :roll:

I wanna show my wife why we should have you round and lash you up with beer and possibly a barbie... :wink:

Or a trip to the local (and brilliant) curry house should you prefer...

Cheers

rich


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Do you have any before and after pics you can post up? :roll:
> 
> ...


I didn't realise that most of the links don't work  Pages 11,12, 13 of this thread might help :wink:

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=56046

Should I put you down Rich - haven#t experienced a Tunbridge Wells curry yet 

Think I've added everyone else, thanks for your interest - shout if I've missed you!

Dave


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Should I put you down Rich - haven#t experienced a Tunbridge Wells curry yet
> 
> Dave


Dave, you can mate. But a bit like last year I might blow you out. 

I don't want to but my income is up and down like a whore's draws at the mo. and I have no crystal ball - not even one :?

cheers mate,

rich


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Not a problem Rich - car or not for treating, I might still try the curry (or barbie) 

Dave


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Dave you been getting more supplies :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev said:


> Dave you been getting more supplies :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Hev x


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

Goodone that Trev :lol: :lol: :lol:

Stevie


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Sometime in April Dave? York.

Mainly paint correction on the bodywork and watermarks on the carbon fibre roof and the gloss black window/door mirror surrounds (right pain in the arse frankly). I've fallen out with the Victoria wax (crap) I use so it needs stripping off and re doing with Swissol but frankly, as you know with me, the car is spotless so it doesnt need a 'clean'.

I have the wheels off every month so neither my road or track wheels need doing and the interior is cock on anyway and I use liquid leather the leather.

I'll make sure its washed and dried and the wheels and tyres as well as interior and glass are done ready for when you arrive so you can just concentrate on paint correction, watermarks and a bit of chrome. My Porter Cable is ok but it doesnt really have as much impact as you can.

Err, thinks thats it. You any good at touching in stone chips? I have the touch of a rabid baboon myself. 

Any day is fine, I'll use one of the other cars if it's a weekday.


----------



## ians-tt (Dec 1, 2008)

Any time to suit you before easter please [smiley=book2.gif] I am in Sunderland.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

ians-tt said:


> Any time to suit you before easter please [smiley=book2.gif] I am in Sunderland.


No discounts for that I'm afraid :lol: :lol:


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

Still waiting patiently for a going over  
Any chance of a visit anywhere near Reading/Basingstoke?


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Put me down for a weekend day in one of the "warmer" months please! Though we all know that we don't get those any more, especially around Oxfordshire - we just get more flooding... :roll:

You're welcome to the spare room again too Dave!


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

trev said:


> Dave you been getting more supplies :lol:


No; new works van :roll: :wink: 

Leg - added, April shouldn't be a problem 

ians-tt - on the list 

B16TTC - yes, later in the year once I'm in with a chance of a decent run of good weather 

Quackingplums - Look forward to it and the offer of a room is great. Thanks  Your friend (Rob?) with the Cayman interested while I'm down that way. Change of plans by both of us meant I didn't get to see him 

Looking at the last week of March or 3rd week of April to start with those in The NE area subject to your availability...as usual, is very dependant on weather!

Dave


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

Dave,

as discussed, would you let me know when you're down in the West mids, J2-J3 M5, and we'll organise from there.

cheers

stu


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

stu_tt said:


> Dave,
> 
> as discussed, would you let me know when you're down in the West mids, J2-J3 M5, and we'll organise from there.
> 
> ...


I'd want to arrange something with you aswell if you come down this way.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## junkie (Jun 22, 2008)

Im in South Yorkshire and interested.

So if i have got this right then you can do the paint correction and detail the outside but not enough time to do the inside?
Its pretty good anyhow on the interior so thats fine with me.

With the correction does it make a difference to how bad the paint is to how long it takes, i have not looked properly and yes im sure you will find much more than i can under the lights but it looks pretty good to me, just minor swirling as far as i can see.

So would it be possible if its not all too bad to do the whole paint correction, claying, detailing etc + the interior as i think it is all in really good condition just requiring somebodies magic touch to really get the best out of it all.

I can provide a nice room with en suite at my address and the use of the washing machine etc, basically all you need.

Thanks

Simon


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Quackingplums - Look forward to it and the offer of a room is great. Thanks  Your friend (Rob?) with the Cayman interested while I'm down that way. Change of plans by both of us meant I didn't get to see him


I'm sure he will be if we can give him enough notice - I can probably get him up here for a weekend too if that helps. Gimme a shout when you have a rough idea of timeframe and I'll let him know...


----------



## carole (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi Dave .Could you work your magic on the s5 again.Any day that suits you.I'll pm you my contact number.


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Dave, fancy a trip to the seaside? I'm in Filey about an hour from York, so maybe good to tie in with Leg - York (April?) either day before or after - Curry's available or you could go for the more traditional Fish & Chips! I work from hm Mon/Fri so they're good as is weekend - accommodation wise if my holiday let is free your more than welcome to take that for the night http://www.theloftfiley.co.uk (available late April currently) alternatively I have a spare room with your name on! Let me know Matt


----------



## mos (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi,

dont forget about me Dave!
i did pm you about a month back with my details
still in manchester
i just picked up my brand new car and although its nice the paintwork could do with your healing hands!

thanks

Mark


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Thanks for the added interest since my last post - no individual replies doesn't mean I'm ungratedful to you for keeping me "gainfully employed" - have to say that so Mrs J-i-a-B will give me a summer pass to get out and about ! 
Thanks too for the offers of accomodation; holday lets? You'll have trouble "evicting me"  - all very much appreciated 

Hopefuly I've added you all to my list!

Little signs of Spring up here now, so with a little luck I'll be out and about soon

Dave


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

junkie said:


> With the correction does it make a difference to how bad the paint is to how long it takes, i have not looked properly and yes im sure you will find much more than i can under the lights but it looks pretty good to me, just minor swirling as far as i can see.


Very much so Simon! Some cars I've been asked to "paint correct" have taken 2 and could quite easily have taken a third day had I not had help (Trev and the Ferrari collection springs to mind!)

The correction part does take time to do correctly if you want a flawless finish. There are some out there who'll do it in a day or less, but they will use overly aggressive products and leave behind other undesirable problems - hologramming, buffer trails etc And besides, your paint is not a consummable product and only the absolute minimum should be removed!

I don't think I've yet treated a TT from doing this offer over the years where I've found the paint so bad that I've had to leave out the interior detail - everyone has opted for the full package and accepted a significant improvement to paints finish, appearnce and condition. While not being 100% perfect, I don't belive anyone has felt short-changed by what they got!...if anyone knows differently - shout!

If you look on my site http://www.jac-in-a-box.com there is a Black TT belonging to NaughTTy (bottom of pg 2 - click on pics for larger view) Probably the worst I'd seen for paint defects - came out looking pretty good and still managed to do his interior albeit it was Alcantara which takes less work to clean.

IMO too much emphasis is put on "paint correction" If it's very bad, then yes. If not it can be hugely improved without achieving a 100% finish in a day and with the interior treated as well. Let's face it, regardless of how well you care for the paint it's a certainty that swirls, to a small extent, WILL return!

From what you've told me, I don't think you have any problems that can't be resolved and your car can be sorted inside and out in a day 

Dave


----------



## Saffy (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi Dave

I am interested in getting some tlc for my black tt, I can be in Manchester when required.

cheers

Safi


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Thanks Saffy, you're on the list 

Dave


----------



## I_Love_My_TT (Dec 5, 2008)

Just wondering if I am too late to put my name down, I'm just off junction 41 of the M1 near Leeds/Wakefield. Have left a message on your voicemail just in case.
Cheers.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Thought I would of had a phone call, but hey I'll get over it.  Thought I saw Rich out in his M3 the other day as the sun was out.  but I don't think he recognised me...or he did and thought who's what blithering idiot...

It's been sunny and no rain here all week...incredible.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Dave

I am interested in having my Black TT cleaned up a bit. I live just outside of Stoke (Market Drayton, Shropshire) off the M6, but dependant on whether you come to my house or not, i could always meet you somewhere else, i dont mind travelling a bit to make it more convenient for you.
Also dont mind when, but let April pass first as i have alot on and dont think i can get the time  :roll:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

I_Love_My_TT, Resb and Redscouse...added to list, thanks for your interest 

Rich (ResB) Got your voicemail - late I know, but me and mobile phones :roll: I'll give you a call 

Well weather seems to have returned to winter conditions after a promising burst of Spring like warmth...I'm not going anywhere too far from home until it picks up again - can't be long surely. A little patience folks and I'll be there before too long 

Dave


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi Dave, can you fit me in with Elias and Penny ? It'll be good to get some decent protection on the new Car.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> I_Love_My_TT, Resb and Redscouse...added to list, thanks for your interest
> 
> Rich (ResB) Got your voicemail - late I know, but me and mobile phones :roll: I'll give you a call
> 
> ...


Have you got me down?


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

Dave,

Missed this thread until now but still looking for the vehicles as per my previous pm to be 'worked over'. A long way south but hope you can make it sometime.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

VSPURS - my apologies  You're on now 

R6B TT and garvin, thanks - you're both added 

Have I missed anyone else?!

Dave


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Have I missed anyone else?!
> 
> Dave


 Yip me :lol: :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> > Have I missed anyone else?!
> ...


Like your car ever needs anyone else to clean it :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Jac-in-a-Box said:
> ...


but it looks better when dave works his magic


----------



## Jus-TT (Feb 1, 2006)

Can you please put my name down (East Midlands)

Justin


----------



## idrobs2 (Apr 3, 2009)

I love to have my cars clean and tidy but £200 is quite a chunk of doe isn't it? Perhaps I'm the only one to think so on here. The thing with clean cars is they don't tend to stay clean for very long. If you go over a wet road or through a shower it's dirty again and the £200 benefit is gone. No disrespect to 'Jac-in-a-box' but I think I will continue to DIY.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Jus-TT added; thanks 

A little update for those interested...a wee bit busy with Scottish stuff just now; it's my "core" work so I'm sure you'll appreciate my need to give this priority just now. 
None of you are forgotten - far from it! Just need to get the back of this stuff cracked and with the weather turning good now I'll be venturing down the East Coast (Geordieland etc :wink: ) in the first week of May - I'll be contacting those in that area to see what can be arranged with suitable dates.

Apologies for it taking so long - but I'm getting there  For those that have recently PM'd me; I'll answer them when I find a few minutes to do so!...I'm not ignoring you



idrobs2 said:


> I love to have my cars clean and tidy but £200 is quite a chunk of doe isn't it? Perhaps I'm the only one to think so on here. The thing with clean cars is they don't tend to stay clean for very long. If you go over a wet road or through a shower it's dirty again and the £200 benefit is gone. No disrespect to 'Jac-in-a-box' but I think I will continue to DIY.


You are of course entitled to that opinion :wink: 
However, I'd modestly suggest that £200.00 is extremely good value for what you get...minimum of 8-10 hours of hard graft with a modicum of skill thrown in too, not forgetting materials that cost a small fortune and don't fall into the "off-the-shelf" category (that's to say not too good!)

Guess those who I've seen over the preceeding years and invite me back, or who've seen the results of my work know that what they get represents great value for money.

Good luck with the DIY cleaning...very therapeutic - well I think so :wink: 

Dave

Dave


----------



## Jevs (May 7, 2007)

Hi Dave,

Do you think you'll make it down to Cheltenham this year? It would be good to finally meet! :lol:

Sandy


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> now I'll be venturing down the East Coast (Geordieland etc :wink: ) in the first week of May - I'll be contacting those in that area to see what can be arranged with suitable dates.


Hi Dave
I am off work until the 11 Nov at least so the car can be done any day so no problems here.
I can let you know when I am at hospital when you contact me to make arrangements.
cheers
john


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

Just like to add a little acknowledgement and thanks to Dave.

Dave popped up to do my car yesterday and did an absolutely amazing job.

For those that don't know I've got a phantom black 3.2 V6 Mk2 ... a beautiful machine, which I love ... unfortunately I'm a ham fisted oaf, a rather busy chap, and a somewhat lazy bar steward, so that car hasn't been looking as beautiful as it should.

The car was covered in swirl marks and light scratches from general wear and tear, and my own inept attempts at keeping it clean ... it was beyond my meagre abilities to rectify, so called in Dave after a glowing recommendation from Matthew (RK07).

Dave rolled up in his golden chariot of justice around 8am, and after a quick caffeine jolt got straight to work.

Having other things to do I simply left him to do it, but kept the coffee flowing (hopefully to his satisfaction).

We still found time to chat during the day and I found Dave to be a complete gentleman, very amiable, a clever but unassuming guy, happy to get on with things and never short of interesting conversation ... not just some polish monkey who you don't really want hanging around your pride and job ... I think personalities and relationships are important, and Dave's the sort of chap you'd be glad to spend some time with - the added bonus is your car will shine like a diamond when he leaves!

Dave spent the whole day detailing the car, I didn't clock the exact time he left but I reckon it must have been nigh on 6pm, if not later ... certainly a hard day's graft ... this was no half-assed back street garage valet, that's for sure.

I couldn't possibly do justice to detailing the process ... but certainly a lot of effort was put into ensuring the paintwork was looking first class, rectifying the results of my incompetence  ... the interior was set about too with similar consideration, and also looks special again.

Come the end of the day the car was looking absolutely gorgeous, the paint had that 'better than showroom' mirror finish, and the car was glowing in the fading light ... I'd have eaten my dinner off the bonnet if not for the fact Dave would probably have killed me! :lol:

Unfortunately I've been having some camera trouble so haven't managed to snap any shots that would do Dave's sterling efforts justice. My apologies, but you'll simply have to take my word for it ... a fantastic job, and well worth every penny. As a born & bred Aberdonian the thought of shelling out £200 to have the car done initially pained me to the core but I can honestly say that it was worth every penny and I'd have no hesitation in throwing money Dave's way again in future ... the value for money is astonishing, the effort and time this chap puts in is exceptional, and you will not be disappointed.

I know Dave's off on tour soon so make sure you get your name down and take advantage of his services, you will not get a better deal, or a better detail job, anywhere else ... first class!

Chris


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

good write up mate if i had never had my car done by Dave, i would now after reading your post  pity about no pic's would like to see the finished job.


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

Great write up mate. Results speak for them selves, had mine done yesterday 

Like the man said get him booked dont miss out.

Stevie


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

For chrisabdn; good to meet you and Claire at last...took a while to get to you I know.

That's some write-up Chris and all very much appreciated, thank you - just love happy customer comments  
If I ever need a reference I'll be knocking on your door, you're a great "wordsmith"!

Great day in Aberdeen too, very nearly tropical (as was yesterday - seems the NE corner of Scotland is getting spoilt) The numerous cups of coffee and posh biscuits went down a treat as well, thanks 

Maybe see you both during one of the Scottish meets...I can check you're looking after the paint :wink: 

Dave


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

when you in south yorkshire?anytime around the eventt would be good 
also is there any chance you pm me some trade secrets on swirl removel :wink:


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Don't forget to add me to the list Dave
That way I know that you haven't forgotten me :wink:


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

Hi Dave,

I've a feeling I've missed the boat, note to self, look at the events section more often.

I've dropped you a PM, basically I'm in Durham and have a swirly black 911 C4S in much need of some of the magic treatment.

Cheers,

Iain


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Dave, any idea when you will be down with Penny Elias and me ?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Hi Dave

My BMW 530d could do with some love if you are down my way?

Lee


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Ian you haven't missed the boat - I'll give you a call when I have a clue what I'm doing and where I'm going!

Rob - best guess, around end of May early June 

Lee - be a pleasure if you want do some organising? 

For everyone else, not a lot has changed since I last posted except the end is in sight to my local work (I need to give that priority) If the weather stays good I'd hope to be visiting the North East towards end of next week...the remainder will follow on shortly in 7-8 day blocks - I'll need a break in between, I'm getting old!
Thanks for your patience 

Dave


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> I'll need a break in between, I'm getting old!
> Thanks for your patience
> 
> Dave


Never!

I've never met you Dave but I think we share the same wavelength. Never think you're getting old because once it happens there's no going back...

There's a damn good curry and some alcoholic hospitality at my house should you ever come this far south. You sound like my kinda guy.

And just in case you read it the wrong way - so does my wife... 

Cheers

rich


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> > I'll need a break in between, I'm getting old!
> ...


Good of you Rich and I never refuse generous offers especially when they involve curry and beer 

Getting old? I knew it happened when Jackie bought a Boxster... I'd past my "best by date" apparently:roll: Could've been worse I suppose 

Dave


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Dave

More than happy to do some organising if I can get up to speed with it all!!! :?

I'll give you a tinkle tomorrow.

lee


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Hi Dave, I ended up doing the M3 myself m8. Took me a week on and off with the polisher and all my kit including claying and what have you, no idea where you get the energy to do one in a day!


----------



## junkie (Jun 22, 2008)

As much as i want you to come and do mine i need to pull out currently. Usually its the damn car bleeding me dry but at the minute its currently the damn house.


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

How did I miss this?!

I would deffo be up for this. I live in Leighton Buzzard, which is near Milton Keynes/Luton. If you wanna let me know when, my car is available pretty much all the time. I'll drop you a PM.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi Dave,

Can you put me on the list please if you're still due to come to the Midlands (Shirley, Solihull).

As before, there's a bed for the night here if you need one (plus wine, coffee, cigarettes etc etc!).

Cheers,

Warren


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Dave

Just wondered if you had any update on dates for York/Filey  I know at one point we were looking potentially in May. Let me know Matt


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

My apologies if it seems I've been ignoring you all patient people...now the sun is out I've been getting through all the Scottish stuff and just about done all those that need sorting for now.

I'll be speaking to Multiprocess (he'll be doing my route planning) and I'll hope to be getting down to see some of you soon. I've probably mentioned earlier that July is out - so it'll be the rest of June and re-start again in August.

I'll update the list once I've got my breath back!

Thanks, Dave


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

No worries, Dave. Be good to see you whenever you get here!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We are away until 25th June if you are planning a trip south ,Thursday Friday of that week would be great


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Whenever you can make it Dave - as usual just give me a few days notice.

Look forward to seeing you


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Dave will prob have to give it a miss as the car was in a smash on Friday and 
looks like it will be in the body shop for quite some time...how p1$$ed off


----------



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

I'd like to be added to the list if possible?


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

When are you in the north east dave?? Count me in!!

Had this done by dave a few year back on my old TT I cannot recommend highly enough! If he's in your area get it booked!!


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Gone very quiet here - what's the score?


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

I hope Dave is ok, i've pm'd him a few times now and sent emails but no response??


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

j600.com said:


> I hope Dave is ok, i've pm'd him a few times now and sent emails but no response??


Its July, he'll be in Florida by now I would think.


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

j600.com said:


> I hope Dave is ok, i've pm'd him a few times now and sent emails but no response??


He did say July was out so guess we may hear in August, I so hope he makes it as my car really needs some tlc


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

skiwhiz said:


> j600.com said:
> 
> 
> > I hope Dave is ok, i've pm'd him a few times now and sent emails but no response??
> ...


Maybe we should have a North East Cleaning meet , with Tim,Craig and Andy we can't lose.


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Maybe we should have a North East Cleaning meet , with Tim,Craig and Andy we can't lose.[/quote]

I know I should have sorted my being off work but had expected a visit by now, may be I need to buy some clay & wax  unless Craig is serious with hi soffer to do all the QS's :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

skiwhiz said:


> Maybe we should have a North East Cleaning meet , with Tim,Craig and Andy we can't lose.


I know I should have sorted my being off work but had expected a visit by now, may be I need to buy some clay & wax  unless Craig is serious with hi soffer to do all the QS's :lol: :lol: :lol:[/quote]

I'm up for it


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Anyone know if Dave is back yet? Any updates on when this years "tour" might happen?


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

I've not heard anything but I 100% want mine doing, so if anyone sorts out a north east date please keep me in the loop


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Dave how are things and any update on whether this year will happen or not, hope you can still make it could you let us know thanks.


----------



## mos (Apr 21, 2005)

Has anyone actually heard from Dave, even on a personal level?
Be nice to know if he is ok!
Its not like him to go this long without some sort of personal or public response, i am starting to get a little worried for his welfare.

Ok back to detailing, i think we are fast reaching the point with this, as summer draws to a close that we should start to look elsewhere for a detailer, or get off our butts and do the cars ourselves.
One thing is for sure, even if Dave were to start today i seriously doubt he would have the time before the autumn/winter really bites to get around to detailing everyones cars, such has been the overwhealming response he has had on here.

it would be nice to know one way or the other, i would hate to spend a couple of days having a go for myself only for Dave to contact me just after that, as i know i will never get it up to his high standards.

Thanks

Mark


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

mos said:


> Ok back to detailing, i think we are fast reaching the point with this, as summer draws to a close that we should start to look elsewhere for a detailer, or get off our butts and do the cars ourselves.
> One thing is for sure, even if Dave were to start today i seriously doubt he would have the time before the autumn/winter really bites to get around to detailing everyones cars, such has been the overwhealming response he has had on here.
> 
> it would be nice to know one way or the other, i would hate to spend a couple of days having a go for myself only for Dave to contact me just after that, as i know i will never get it up to his high standards.


Having used Dave before I would prefer him over anyone else but its not looking good and like you say summer nearly over. For other swissol detailers look here:

http://www.swissvax.co.uk/webpage/partners.asp

Im gonna hold out a little longer for Dave though first.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Dave, have u lost the plot here mate ? I'll see if Lee can give him a call


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

I have spoken to Dave today, he is fine, but has had some things to sort out, which unfortunately is more important than cleaning cars!

He will get in contact me when he has himself straight again and also the weather is going to stay dry for long enough to enable him to make a decent run.

As soon as I know, I will let you all know.

Thanks for your patience!

Lee


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Multiprocess said:


> I have spoken to Dave today, he is fine, but has had some things to sort out, which unfortunately is more important than cleaning cars!
> 
> He will get in contact me when he has himself straight again and also the weather is going to stay dry for long enough to enable him to make a decent run.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update Lee, sure all appreciate it and hope Dave gets sorted.


----------

